# world class coach archery school on Long Island



## steve peterson (Feb 7, 2011)

hi bernie,are you ever coming back to the grasston,mn. area for a little more coaching maybe a beer and a burger with jalapeno's on it. i really did enjoy your class and it did help alot.so if you ever have a class in mn. again i would sign up in a minute.i will talk to a couple of shops and see if they would be interested.if i have been to your class do i still get it for half price? thanks steve


----------



## LIHOYTARCHER (Jan 29, 2010)

steve p ..that person that posted /started the thread isnt bernie, its the pro shops manager . bernie posts under his name...just letting you know


----------

